# KUBOTA RCK60-23BX or RCK60B23BX



## Rust1 (May 4, 2021)

Hi to all!! I have been searching & can't find this answer. First, I have a BX2200. It has a RCK60B-22BX belly mower. I bought a BX2370 without a belly mower. And just my luck, I can't use the old belly mower on the new tractor. Or can I? Is there a "attachment kit" so I could use the old belly mower on the new tractor? OR,, some modification I could do. (I'm guessing NO,,) My dealer said I need a RCK54-23BX or a RCK60-23BX. Are these the only mowers I can use? AND is a RCK60-23BX the same as a RCK60B23BX? ( see the difference? a "B" or a "-" )I have seen belly mowers for sale, listed as a RCK60-23BX and in the photos they show the model number as RCK60B23BX. Are several of these sellers listing their mowers wrong, or is the "B" the same as the "-" ?? And lastly,, if all else fails, anyone near Athens, TN have a , well, a a belly mower that will fit? THANK YOU!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Rust1, welcome to the forum.

Keep an eye on ebay for a used deck (not too far away). Here is a 54" that should fit. You need the brackets that attach it to the tractor.









MOWER DECK FOR KUBOTA RCK54-23BX | eBay


KUBOTA RCK54-23BX BX SERIES MOWER. Mower Deck Thickness - 10 Guage. Deck Model - RCK54-23BX. Number of Blades - 3. Number of Antiscalp Rollers -. Belt Type - Multi-V-Belt. Weight - 180 lbs. Overall Width - 60.8".



www.ebay.com


----------



## Rust1 (May 4, 2021)

Thank you. It's a 12 hr one way drive. I will check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Rust1 said:


> Thank you. It's a 12 hr one way drive. I will check it out. Thanks again.





Rust1 said:


> Thank you. It's a 12 hr one way drive. I will check it out. Thanks again.


I do have the bracket to mount the 22bx deck to 23bx tractor. Old thread but I figure I'd give it a shout.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

arml said:


> I do have the bracket to mount the 22bx deck to 23bx tractor. Old thread but I figure I'd give it a shout.


Hello arml! Good to see you


----------

